# Overnighter at Empuriabrava



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Near Roses on the Costa Brava. I'll be near there this weekend. Does anybody know of an Aire or overnight stopover?
I stopped here a Coupla years back, haven't been back since. Got moved on by the law for sitting by my van reading my book !
And that was winter! It's now May and this is a busy boating resort, so I guess I'll not be welcome in the car parks. The Posted aire in Roses itself , on the MHF database seems to be in doubt and the last review was a few years ago.Also a little too far from where I need to be.So ah new info would be appreciated.....
Garcia


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

There is a Wild Camping spot right next to the Sky Diving Center and Go Kart Track at Empuria Brava. Work was started last year on a wind tunnel that was getting built on the land, so I don't know if it is still available. It's a bit rough and ready.

Good Luck

(If you paste these co-ordinates into Google Maps you should be able to see the spot - 42.258008, 3.107928)


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for that info.....
The car park is still there and there are a few vans on it ,but a French couple told us that the new owners of the flying school don't want the vans, so it's difficult but obviously people are still staying there.The field behind the Karting spot had a Coupla vans on it, but again we were told it was very dark at night and there had been thefts from vans there.
We ended up on the verge by the Muga cycle path near the town centre. Three vans in a 100 mtr stretch. No problems,but it's only May. Guess one wouldn't be popular in high season when all those holiday homes and part nets are occupied.
Garcia


----------

